# Prayer needed/ tragic news in Warner Robins



## greene_dawg (Mar 10, 2011)

Woke up this morning to a phone call that a little girl (11) that we've gotten to know through travel softball was killed in a car wreck last night on Hwy 96 in Houston County. Her 16 year old sister was driving and is not expected to make it either. Out of respect for the family I'll keep the names off of the post but if you could shoot a prayer up for this family and the community I'm sure God will know who you mean.


----------



## georgia357 (Mar 10, 2011)

Man, that is some bad news.  So young.  Prayers sent for the family and for the doctors to be wrong about the 16 year old.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 10, 2011)

Very sad indeed. My Prayers are added for all involved.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2011)

Prayers added.......... so sad.....


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 10, 2011)

http://www.13wmaz.com/news/article/118811/175/11-Year-Old-Girl-Dies-in-Houston-Car-Accident


----------



## BRIAN1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## Jasper (Mar 10, 2011)

Very sorry to hear. Prayers sent!


----------



## david w. (Mar 10, 2011)

Very sad,Prayers are sent.


----------



## lablover (Mar 10, 2011)

So sad, prayers sent.


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 10, 2011)

man o man, Prayers said


----------



## HawgWild23 (Mar 10, 2011)

prayers sent I hope I never get that call.


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 10, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## speedcop (Mar 10, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## Big Country (Mar 10, 2011)

On behalf of the entire Southern Rage Organization our thoughts and prayers go out to the family, friends, team mates and coaches that are in any way tied to this young lady and her sister.


----------



## jkoch (Mar 10, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 10, 2011)

Sad news.  Will pray


----------



## Big Country (Mar 10, 2011)

The older sister has passed away also. Please keep this family in your prayers.


----------



## Hut2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Prayers sent! Every parent fears receiving that call, I can't imagine. Really sad


----------



## Goatwoman (Mar 10, 2011)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !


----------



## Sargent (Mar 11, 2011)

sent.


----------



## Melissa (Mar 11, 2011)

So sad  prayers sent all around


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 11, 2011)

God bless this poor, suffering family as only you can.  Help them through the coming days and weeks.

Wow.  I cannot even begin to imagine the pain.


----------



## a34 (Mar 12, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Daryl Kirby (Mar 12, 2011)

Prayers from Morgan. The Breakers began play in the Queen of the Hill tournament this evening with #1 and #7 on their helmets.


----------



## quackman (Mar 12, 2011)

My son attended Veterans high school with Leslie and Bridgett had just become an assistant for the girls  varsity soccer team, my son  plays on the boys varsity team, this has our community shaken, my son advised both girls were christians with Bridget accepting Christ about 2 weeks ago! This has really made me think due to the fact my son is 15, will be 16 in May and will be driving, I encourage him to focus on driving. For those who may want to know more on this you can go to www.macon.com and read a good artical about two close sisters!! I encourage all to continue to pray for this family and for the kids at the schools where they attended, my son has had his eyes open to the fact of how short life can really be! I thank God each day for my kids and am proud that they are christians! 

"God is good all the time and all the time God is good!"


----------



## messenger (Mar 12, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## sniper22 (Mar 13, 2011)

Prayers sent for the family.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 15, 2011)

The girls Dad spoke to my daughters softball team over a cell phone as they huddled around just prior to them playing in a tourney in Birmingham on Saturday. You could hear the devastation in his voice but he was assuring them that everything was going to be ok at the same time. The service was today and a friend of mine snapped this pic as they rounded the corner on the way to the graveside service. This double rainbow was seen throughout Warner Robins during the service. God is truly great!


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 16, 2011)

double post sorry.


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 16, 2011)

So sad and still praying.

Genesis 9: 12-16

12 And God said, “This is the sign of the covenant I am making between me and you and every living creature with you, a covenant for all generations to come: 13 I have set my rainbow in the clouds, and it will be the sign of the covenant between me and the earth. 14 Whenever I bring clouds over the earth and the rainbow appears in the clouds, 15 I will remember my covenant between me and you and all living creatures of every kind. Never again will the waters become a flood to destroy all life. 16 Whenever the rainbow appears in the clouds, I will see it and remember the everlasting covenant between God and all living creatures of every kind on the earth.”


----------



## egomaniac247 (Mar 16, 2011)

Man that hurts to read that.  So young to have life ripped away.  Makes me thankful for the 32 years I've been blessed with on this earth and the things I've been able to see and experience.

God works in strange ways that I don't pretend to understand.  

I will pray for this family's strength.


----------



## MsFit (Mar 16, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## MTMiller (Mar 20, 2011)

sorry to hear this.  Prayers sent for family and friends.  My sister in law passed away at 16 years old due to a tragic car accident as well.  It's something you never really get over.


----------

